# Devestated - It's all over - *** Updated DS is Home ***



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

I cannot believe i'm having to type this but we have now had to walk away from our 16 month old beautiful boy as BM has won her right to appeal for the placement order to be revoked.
SS are as shocked as we are and this has never ever happened in the history of adoption.

Our darling boy is confused and upset and you can see he doesn't understand why mummy and daddy have had to say goodbye  

A word of warning to anyone matched with a child that this can happen, we never knew this could happen, especially after beginning intro's and getting to the day bafore he was due to come home. 

Absolutely heartbroken.


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

oh wynnster,
I just don't know what to say. I didn't think that that could happen.   

If it's an appeal, does it still mean that it could still go your way? hoping for you that it can,
thinking of you,

lol
D
xxx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Oh god, this is so cruel.  
Is there any chance it can go back in your favour? Will BM be under trial? Surely they were sure enough to take LO away in the first place. Cannot imagine what you are going through. Nothing I can say, just hope you get through this. so sorry


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Didn't want to read and run..... just wanted to say that I am so so sorry for you hunny. I can't believe that something like this could happen. You must be hurting so much   Lots of    for you.


Noodlez.xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

oh hun i am totally and utterly deverstated for you and DH

I am soooooo shocked to hear that this can still happen once the placement order has been made (however i know nothing is set in stone until you get your adoption order as birth parents have a chance to contest that!)

please please remember we are all here for you (i am sure KJ will be incontact hun as she went though something simular to this however it wasnt BM contesting it)

xxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG  

wynnster i am so so sorry hun     

nothing i could say will make things better but you are in our thoughts and  

ritzi and dh


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Oh god no, i am so sorry hun this is awful. I have no idea what to say but am devastated for you. 


     

Love kImx x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

I so saddened and sorry to read your devasting news.

It's cruel beyond belief that this has happened to you.

Huge hugs
Dee
xxx


----------



## Nicola-Kate (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,

I know i dont know you and havent really spoken to you.
I just wanted to sad then have to say how sorry i am. My bil adopted a little lass 3 years ago this also happened to them but the court refused the tummy mummy and they got there dd back. Things are tough for them our niece isvery agressive but its her way of dealing with her past. B our niece gets very cross when we visit and then leave again.
I will keep you in my thoughts and i hope from the bottom of my heart things work for you and your dh.

all my love 

nix


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

O Wynnster, I am so sorry to read your news.  I cannot even begin to understand what you and your DH must be going through.  I am so very very sorry.  This is just heartbreaking to read.    

   

Love Boomy xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i am so sorry to hear that you have had to go through this devistating time, it is just totally unbelievable that in this day and age something like this can be done to such special people

take strength from each other at this terrible time, i just cant imagine how awful you must  both be feeling  

your in our thoughts and prayers
  
Andrea xxx


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Wynnster, I just do not know what to say. I feel like I have just been kicked in the stomach to hear your news and cannot imagine how you must be feeling. Many hugs to you and your DH and I so hope that this will be sorted out quickly and in your favour  

sundog
x


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

So sorry. How awful for you.   Really sad thing to happen.

Shivster x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

I have pm'd you, you are in my thoughts this is just awful news I can only imagine how devestated you must be. Please use this site for some support.
Love JD x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hi wynnstar  

im so sorry to read your post. not sure what else to say but just wanted you and your dh know u are in our thoughts.

take care


lots of love camly and dh x x x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

wynnster

i just spoke with coxy who has no internet access being away from home at the minute

she asked me send you her love - coxy and dh are thinking of you


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Wynnster im sending a big   to you as im sure you need lots of them right now.

I wish there was something i could say to help you feel better but you know we are all here for you.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Oh Sweetheart, I am so, so sorry - this is just too bl**dy unfair, on you and on your little one - surely they can see that they had good reason to remove him from the birth family and it shoud be a done deal, it's just not fair on anyone to go backwards!

I am so, so sorry honey, I just don't know what to say other than that we are here for you any time you need a rant or a shoulder to cry on. Sending you big, big   and our thoughts and prayers are with you  

Lots of love as always
Sarah
xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Wynnster

I am so shocked to be reading this terrible news and feel totally heartbroken for you and your DH, I can only imagine how you must be feeling.  (((HUGS)))

I am lost for words.
Love
OT x


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Wynnster,

You, your DH and Little One are in our prayers  

This is just not right.

We are thinking of you all

ShazJohn x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Sorry hope you don't mind me posting; I just stumbled upon this thread and am shocked you are going through this.  I want to send a huge hug to all three of you. 
Can't imagine how upsetting this is for all of you right now. 

C~x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Only just seen just meassage & like everyone else I ma shocked this has happened to your DH & especially your little boy.  A sad time for all involved & fingers crossed it is sorted out quickly.

Sending you a hug. 
Andrea
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I am so sad and angry that someone else has had to go through this, its absolutely wrong  they dont tell you this sort of thing can happen 
have pm'd you hun

kj x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

I have no words to express how sorry I feel reading your news, please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. 
Love Viva
X


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

I also send   to you and your dh and am gobsmacked that a 'system' that is set up to protect children can also fail them who knows what emotional  damage this will do to the little lad and the confusion he will feel makes me very angry, I hope for his sake they whoever 'they' are have made the right decision! I cannot even begin imagine the heartache you are feeling and I am so sorry to hear this.  Like you said a word of warning to others, children on placement orders are just that and remain LAC until the adoption order although I have never heard of this happening before.

Look after each other.


Dawny

xxx


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Wynnster      
there's no words to make you and dh feel better, give yourselves plenty of time to heal.
Noone should have to go through this, it needs to stop right now.
All our love to you both,  
emsina and dh xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Wynnster   
Im so sorry to hear this have happened to you ,Im so shocked that it have so sorry hun words fail me lots of hugs emma xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Wynnster, i'm so shocked and sad that this has happened to you    i can't even begin to immagine how you are feeling   

pam xx


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi W ... so sorry to hear your news ...      

Karen xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Wynnster & Dh,

I'm so very sorry to hear this   

Such heartbreaking news.

Love Laine xxx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Wynnster & DH 

Like everyone else I'm shocked to read your news, keeping you both in our thoughts. 

Misty C & DH
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Words fail me  

Masses and masses of  to you 

x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

i am hoping you have been reading these posts and when your ready you will post for us to help and support you

lots of love and hugs

xxx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

I am soo sorry for you.  No words for how I feel but know that I am here for you at this awful, awful tiem.

magenta x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

hi,

so sorry to read your news, you must be devastated. hope you get some good news soon,

xruthie


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

I can't believe what I have  just read.
This is so cruel and so unfair ...

Words are totally inadequate but huge hugs to you, you are in my thoughts.    

Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Thinking of you all.
Love
OT x


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

I cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling. I'm so sorry to hear this, this is just so cruel and unfair.

Adopters go through so so much anyway, but to have this happen is so awful. 

Wishing you every hug and best wish in the world.

Ermey


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Thank you all for your support.  We are both still very numb, angry, upset and confused about the outcome of it all.  We have a visit from our SW this afternoon so hoping she can offer some support.
We have closed his bedroom door for the time being but still need to sort out 'his' things that need returning to the FC's as we had started to bring stuff home    We have people's gifts to return and clothes to return to shops etc, the list is endless and so humiliating


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

God, that's terrible Wynnster, it makes my blood run cold that this could happen at this late stage  

It's so cruel.  How utterly heartbreaking to have those reminders around the house too  

I am really very sorry this has happened to you and your DH  
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

wynnster - Don't rush into doing anything that you don't feel up to doing just yet BUT you feel as though you must do, if you know what I mean.

YES close the bedroom door for now, shed those tears BUT hold onto what good memories you have of him & I hope and pray that this silly, ridiculous situation is sorted out soon.

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

O hunny you poor thing... this is so hard.  My heart honestly aches for you.    

I hope your SW can offer you some support, advice, help... whatever you need.

We are all thinking of you...  

Boomy xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Wynnster i am another who has just stumbled across your news + i would like to send you lotsa  

i have no idea what you are both, well all 3 of you will be going through + i am shocked + sadened that these chain of events have come about, i wish things were different for you  

you are in my thoughts hunny, not much i know but you have all who have posted behind you + here for you when you need them  

xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Wynster,

I hope your sw has given you some support yesterday  

You have been on my mind so much - i just cant believe you have had to go through this.

Sending big   to you both and your little boy.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Wynster,
Hope your SW had some positive news for you yesterday honey   I still can't believe this is happening to you, it's so unfair words fail me.

Don't put yourself under any pressure to sort out things to go back to the FCs - can someone else do it for you? Oh honey I wish I could come and help you, you shouldn't have to go through this.    

Look after yourselves and remember we're here any time
lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Another day, another step forward.

The days are getting easier and I think we're accepting what has happened now.  Our SW was very good yesterday and is pleased with how we are coping.  SHe took with her all of Munchkins file, his birth certificates, photo's etc so that was very final but glad we have let go of it now.

We're still in contact with his fc's and are due to meet up with them in a few weeks time to sort of the rest of his belongings.

We are being told dates of the court cases by our sw at the moment but i'm not sure that I want to know..... part of me does but then part of me wants to just draw a line over it and move on. 

I think we have stunned a few people with our view of BM, I think everyone assumes we would hate her but honestly we don't - She has only done what any normal mother would and fought for her children.  We agree 100% with the judges decision and have always thought from the beginnning that something would go wrong, we've always felt that BM should have been given a chance but these thoughts were dismissed by SS.

DH has returned to work today so my first day on my own   Lots to sort out to keep me busy though.

Thanking you all once again, not sure I would be quite so strong if wasn't for the great support we have received from family and friends


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Massive massive hugs hun

I think your doing so well- like you say BM is just trying to fight for her children HOWEVER how come this wasnt done before it got to this point! (i am not asking you to answer i just know how much help and support was given to my 2s birth parents before it got the point of removal)

we are all here for you both

Lots and lots of love and hugs

xxxx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Wynnster - I bow to you honey! You are one amazing lady   Sounds like you are doing brilliantly but do make sure you look after yourself and spoil yourself lots.

I can totally understand what you say re the BM - after all, we'd all fight tooth and nail for our children - but it never ceases to amaze me that SS's can be so lax in their planning! Do they not realise the devastation and havoc they cause in their wake!?!     (sorry needed to have a rant as it makes me so angry!)

MJ - I know what you mean, it makes me v. nervous too. But from what we've been told the BM of the little ones we've been linked to has been given every opportunity to get it right before the placement order was granted so fingers crossed it'll be ok. What a journey this is eh?!!! 

Lots of love to all
Sarah
xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Wynnster

Big ((((HUGS)))) Sweetie, you are such a strong and lovely lady.  I don't think any of us would think bad of BM fighting for her child, this terrible situation and the pain has been caused by SS.  If there was any thought that she would appeal intros should have been put on hold until after the decision regardless of what they think, in order to save the child and you this anguish.

Love
OT x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wynster,

I am overwhelmed at how brave you are been I hope this mess is sorted out soon for all your sakes.

Be kind to yourselves

Dawny
xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Wynnster - I agree you are one brave lady & your doing all the rights things.

I don't blame you for not hating the BM, she has done like you said the right thing any Mum would do, just wished it hadn't got to this point for youthough. 

I felt the same way about the BPs of the baby we fostered, they deserved to get their DD back, it hurt at the time & like you I closed her bedroom door for a long time and couldn't go in there. It took me a while to heal and say well done to them, they loved their DD & their DD only needed me for a short period of time in her life.  My DD who we adopted after concurrency, needs me for the rest of her life & if that door hadn't closed the other one wouldn't have opened for our DD.

Stay strong.

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear your news.
Just sending you a  .


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Only just found this. You are being so strong as you must be heartbroken. You are wonderful to feel that way about the BM and I hope LO settles well.   Hugs and stength to you.  

Kay xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Wynnster, I am so sorry to read this news.  You must be heartbroken, you never forget the loss of a baby however that baby came into your life, but I know from experience that in time things will ease.  As Andrea says, one door closing can lead to another opening and hopefully the SS can one day bring some joy to your life rather than messing up so badly and causing so much heartache.


 

Cindy


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya,

Just spotted this myself and i cant believe what has happened. I also have every admiration  for you and your husband on how you have dealt with the situation.
Don't anybody ever tell you Adoption is an easy ride.

Hope all works out for you and your DH

Cheese xx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Wynnster
Not been on for a while and just seen your news. I cant begin ti imagine how your feeling. You sound like amazingly strong people . My thoughts are with you. Big . Sarah


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Wynnster

You sound amazing.  Thinking of you both.

Tracey x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Time certainly is a good healer (as is a few bottles of plonk)

The dark clouds are parting now and we're amazed at how well we feel and it hasn't even been a week yet.  

The support we have received has been overwhelming in itself.

DH is back in the swing of things at work and the questions have stopped coming from friends and family so gradually we are getting back to 'normal' or life before Munchkin  

We do not feel SS are to blame for any of this either, strangely.  If blame is to lay anywhere then it is with the law. SS were right in acting in Munchkin's favour and the placement order was granted in the high court.  What is wrong is that BM has from when the placement order is made (months ago in our case) until the child steps through your door (is placed) the limbo period between matching panel and placement including intro's the BM can still appeal to revoke the placement order, my belief is that the cut off date should be Matching Panel, that way the child hasn't seen your photo's, watched your DVD and started to bond with their new Mummy and Daddy.
I do feel slightly let down by SS in that we weren't told that this is possible, and judging by a lot of adopters reactions including some on this site alot of others aren't aware either.

Cindy - Thankyou, Absolutely he was a part of our lives for a short space of time but touched our lives deeply and will never be forgotten.

Thankyou All


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

So very, very sorry.  

What a devastating and cruel blow. You sound to be doing well under the circumstances, and much more forgiving than I could probably be. I take my hat off to you and DH.

Lots of hugs and prayers for a happier future. And lots of thoughts going out to Munchkin too.

xxxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

I ams os very, very sorry to read this. My heart goes out to you.

Love
WelshyXXXXX


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Thinking of you


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thinking of you all wynnster  

ritzi


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Am stunned and saddened. Wynnster my heart goes out to you and DH. I wish i could say something meaningful and helpful but words fail me. Look after yourselves.

HHH


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

So sorry hun, thats awful for all of you xxx


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

im so sorry hun . i just hope the move quick and you get a new match with a new baby or child  x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Wynnster - just read your very sad news.  What a horrible shock.  You and your dh are being extremely brave and mature about it all and you have my utmost respect for your attitude.   Just wish to outcome had been a positive one for you both ,   and more   to you both.  Well done for having compassion for the BM during this extremely sad and difficult time for you both.  What absolute stars you and dh are.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey wynnster
hope you and dh are continuing to cope with your sad situation..i've been thinking about you alot and hoping you are managing to get your lives back on track a little..you are so right that it is the stoopid laws that allow this to happen..and no-one tells you about these little, or rather big, loopholes  fi guess SS think its so rare they neednt tell  what could happen in a worse case scenario. for most it all goes swimmingly but for some people unfortunately we have to be put through the wringer 
lots of love and    that the little one who is really meant to be yours will come into your lives when the time is right 

kj x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi All

Yes we are continuing to make progress, some days are harder than others and yesterday was a particularly bad day, infact it was the first day that I have been unable to stop crying - All day!

Tomorrow is the day we have scheduled to put all his bits together and pack up his belongings    Sunday we are meeting with his FC's to return everything and I am hoping that once that is done we will feel like we can 'move on'.

I have been dreaming of munchkin the last few days and it's horrible to wake up and for a split second forget that he is not here. 

We have not heard a thing from his SW since saying goodbye which I feel a bit disappointed by, not even a 'how are you' phone call! 

Our SW has rung twice and is coming out to see us again next week.

KJ, I hope you are right and there is a LO out there destined to be ours, at the moment it feels like we are destined to be forever childless and forever to have a carrot dangled infront of our face!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

wynnster

i dont' really know what to say hun except i'm sorry for what you are going through  

it does seem a bit mean that the SW hasn't even called   i hope your SW is supporting you both through this. 

when we lost our baby to miscarriage we had a day put aside when i boxed up all his things   it was very hard but did serve a purpose in our journey of grief. i hope you too find this as you do this heart-wrenching task  

sending you   and   

ritzi


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Wynn

Massive hugs- i cant for one second imagine how you feel 

I am away for the next week however plesse know you are never far from my thoughts

xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw wynnster, tomorrow will be very hard..i know i tried to be very matter of fact about doing it, did it as fast as poss and tried not to think too much over the details of little things we'd bought..it was very hard but we got through it and you will too. ritzi is right, its part of the grieving process..

at least your SW is making the effort..that is her job though and not the other ones..though it does seem a bit mean..we found the same 

will be thinking of you tomorrow and sending you some strength 

kj


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi All

After many weeks of being unable to post our news I can now let you know that DS is finally home  

Tonight is his first night home and so far so good   You'd think he's been here forever.  We are utterly in Love and his FC's are so so pleased with how much in love with his Mummy and Daddy he is  

We have had a horrific 9 weeks apart but we can thankfully now put that behind us and look to the future, out future, together as a family.

Thankyou to everyone for your support over the past couple of months, but I am exceptionally grateful to Keemjay   Thankyou for absolutely everything  

xxx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Dearest Wynnster,

Fabulous, fabulous news honey!

[fly]        [/fly]

I am thrilled to bits for you & your DS! Enjoy every minute of being a family! 
Wishing you every happiness now and always
Lots of love
S
xxxxxxxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Wynnster,
I can't believe it!!!! What absolutely wonderful news you must be so thrilled!!! Boy this has really made my night what a journey you have had.
Absolutely fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Love JD xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey hunny you're more than welcome 
like everyone i am over the moon that you got the right outcome after being wrung through the SS wringer, their very own unique version of hell  

sleep well      

kj x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG !!! wynster.. i am so so happy for you i have tears in my eyes reading this, i was so excited my DH was wondering what had happened, but now he totally understands, what a lovely family you all are at last xxxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Wynnster- i am over the moon for you, DH and DS!

has made me smile tonight knowing how happy you all are

xxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

aww that is fabulus news wynster im so pleased for you all it is brilliant ohh i feel emotional reading your post fab news


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

wynnster     

so pleased to read your news today

ritz


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh WOW!!!!  Wynnster, what fab news to read! 

I am so so pleased all has worked out for you and your DS in the end.

Enjoy being a family.
Love
OT x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

wow fantastic news hun, i'm so happy for you all what an excellent early xmas present  

pam xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

I cannot express how pleased I am for you that this is all over and how wonderful it is that your DS is now home with you, what an amazing and magical Christmas you will have. 
Viva
X


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh my that is just the best news 

Enjoy every special second with your son 

x


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

What fantastic news.  We are so pleased for you and your forever family!!!!

ShazJohn x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

He's home  

So pleased it worked out for you in the end ...

xx


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Wynnster

That is FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooo happy for you.


           

Love Nefe
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

So very VERY pleased for all your family, this is where your son belongs and I am so happy for you all.

Truly made my day. 

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Great news.

Have a fab 1st family xmas.

PBMx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

may congrats!! lovely news.

lots of love camly x x x


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Oh wow! This is great news. It was so sad, when it all happened. Soooo pleased for you xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Woohoo hunny,

Thrilled to bits for all of you


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Wynnster I read your original post & was devestated for you, equally I'm over the moon for you that this has worked out for you


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations Wynnster.  The best Christmas present ever.

Tracey x


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Wynnster

What absolutely wonderful news.......what a HAppy Christmas you will have and the rest of your lives together to look forward to.

HHH


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

Thankyou so much for your lovely posts and messages, we are still on cloud 9!

Today we said goodbye to his foster carers, they were so very sad but so very pleased for him to finally have his mummy & daddy, we said goodbye and he just waved them off and went back to playing without a fuss.  He's now sleeping peacefully after a busy morning. 

oops just woken!


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

I have been following your story, and was devastated for you when I heard your news back in October.....OMG what a turn around, I am so pleased for you, DS and DH. ENJOY every moment with him from here on in and for ever!


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

What fantastic news   .  I am so pleased to read your happy ending, enjoy every new day with your little boy.

love
Cindy


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

What a happy happy outcome ...

Congratulations!

Wishing you the "and they all lived happily ever after" 

Dee
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw sounds like he's settling in fab...i guess it was sad saying goodbye to FC but good that they could stick around for a few days 
keep enjoying yourselves     

kj (still grinning     )


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

FANTASTIC NEWS .....enjoy a very very special Xmas with YOUR SON 

Love Hope XXX


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

What wonderful news - so glad things worked out for you all in the end.  

Wishing you many happy times ahead and a wonderful first Christmas together.

CG xxxxx


----------



## dawn_simpson (Jul 1, 2004)

Wynnster, 

This must ne the best Christmas present ever hope you enjoy your Christmas as a family all the very best for the new Year So please for you both

Love 
Dawn


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Wynnster

Such wonderful wonderful news!  We are so happy for you and all the family,  have the best Christmas ever!

Misty C
xxxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

oh my god, i have only just seen this, i am so so so happy for you...you must be on cloud 9.

Now you can enjoy being a mummy!!

I am so chuffed for you.

Julia x


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Wishing you and your family a very special christmas. xxxxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Thankyou for all your lovely messages 

Our precious Son is everything we ever dreamed of and more, being a mummy is very tiring but so very rewarding and just the best job in the world 

We had a SW check visit today and DS clung to me snuggling into my chest, so cute and SW was so impressed with how he has attached so quickly bless him.

Thanks Again


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Awwwww that's great news. So pleased he's settling in so well. Have a fantastic Christmas.

CG xxxx


----------

